# zombie deer



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Carved with a dremel tool. Hope to have the mache work done this week. I hope this is the right place to post this and its done properly


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Like the face on this one!


And yes, General Props is the best location for a work-in-progress thread


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks awesome so far, this is gonna look cool in the display.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can you put up any more pics? I want to see the whole thing!! Is it one of those grapevine animated deer you see all around at Christmas, or did you make the frame?

I love this idea & it looks great so far! Zombie critters = thumbs up!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks very cool. i'm creeped out already


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input! It was originally one of those Target practice deer for bow hunters. I found this one in the neighbors trash pile last year. Ill post more pics when the boss disappears haha


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

*zombie deer update*

More dremel carving


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Not sure if I want to make this thing leap out at the tots or static prop with some air muscles any ideas.


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Went ahead and started making a mold of what I've done so far just in case I ruin it in the next step. More pics tonight pending the rain in ky let's me get back home


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Now that the storms have left the state I can get back to my project


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

that looks amazing!!! and it's kinda funny. . . i picked one of those targets up from a garbage pile about a month ago. i've been playing with the idea for a zombie petting zoo and that was my first member lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that zombie deer is really comming along!


----------



## DireDebb (May 14, 2011)

Looks good! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

To me, the thought of a zombie animal is much creepier than a zombie human. I like what you've done so far, can't wait to see some completed night pics.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I love this I have been kicking around making some Zombie deer out of the Wire Christmas deer that I have stolen motors from. Around here there are 2 types of deer, the regular white tail and another smaller one and that's what I am aiming for, Great pics! LOVE the idea!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is pretty cool!


----------

